# Facebook ?Hacking? Websites Offer Service for ?Free?



## JMH3143

*Facebook “Hacking” Websites Offer Service for “Free”*



> *Websites claiming to provide automated tools for discovering the log-in credentials of a Facebook member are being set up in a more complex type of scam.*
> 
> The “hacking” service is offered at no initial cost for the attacker and follows in the footsteps of the classic online survey Facebook scam.
> 
> The attacker is provided with a user friendly interface where they can enter the username of the victim. After the process is initiated, a new screen pops up allegedly offering information about the hack in progress.*
> 
> Victim’s Facebook log-in credentials are not readily available*
> 
> Jovi Umawing, security researcher at Malwarebytes, analyzed multiple websites purporting to hack Facebook accounts and in one case she uncovered that the terms of service clearly stated that the entire “hacking” process is nothing but a simulation.
> 
> However, no indication of this was available to the user when using the tools provided. At the moment, the website (fbwand[dot]com) is no longer online.


Facebook â€œHackingâ€� Websites Offer Service for â€œFreeâ€� - Softpedia


----------

